# CCS Weighing future options



## cordelia (Nov 15, 2013)

So, this is a question for experienced coders, I am a CCS certified coder with 3 years of inpatient/facility coding experience. I currently make $30 an hour. I am wondering if I am maxed out as a coder. 

I have been debating returning to school for my RHIT. I am interested in CDI, but am not really familiar with pay in the area. I do not do my job for the money, but it is an important part, right?

Can anyone weigh in?

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 18, 2013)

cordelia said:


> So, this is a question for experienced coders, I am a CCS certified coder with 3 years of inpatient/facility coding experience. I currently make $30 an hour. I am wondering if I am maxed out as a coder.
> 
> I have been debating returning to school for my RHIT. I am interested in CDI, but am not really familiar with pay in the area. I do not do my job for the money, but it is an important part, right?
> 
> ...



tell me where you work so i can apply. lol


----------



## coding303 (Nov 18, 2013)

I do know a few RHIT CDI specialists who are making over 100k.  The difference is that they are also registered nurses which seems to be what some companies are looking for to fill CDI positions.  They are being compensated for travel.  They travel (10 days on, 4 off, flight and hotel paid) under contract with a company called MedPartners.  The company also pays coders well from what I have heard.

Also, the trend I have noticed for inpatient coders is that a number of hospitals now require RHIT/RHIA for their coders.  Going back would help secure your future whether you go on as a CDI or stay as an inpatient coder.


----------



## cordelia (Nov 18, 2013)

I have looked into CDI job postings and about half require a BSN, so I may have to settle for a similar type job, but not quite a full CDI position.

I have noticed that trend, which is why I have been debating school. As of now, my experience and CCS is enough, I don't know if in 5 years it will be that way. So I am debating starting school now, because I know it will take me awhile to complete. 

I have zero interest in managment, I do not want to run a Dept. But there are many areas in HIM, but not coding that I think I would enjoy. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## IndepCoder (Nov 19, 2013)

*Rhit*

Yes,  absolutely this will open some many more ave of opportunities.  CDI? Sorry is?

I too at one time made good money as a coder (inpatient/outpatient). Than I went into management healthcare. Now it is so difficult to get back into coding jobs and good money.

But I will continue rebuilding. 

Best of luck!


----------

